# telfair county



## 2000powerstroke (Nov 15, 2011)

whats going on guys what are u seeing out thier heading up thursday and stay to the end of nov


----------



## Buck Seeker (Nov 15, 2011)

We have shot 15 bucks in Scotland.  The largest was close to scoring 130 and weighing 185 lbs.  We are seeing more bucks than does.  We are not seeing alot of deer and we have not seen much chasing.  Most of our bucks were shot while they were looking.  Several bucks have been seen between 11 am and 3 pm.  Being out there before daylight has not been an advantage.  We think the latest freeze sweetened up our rape in the food plots because on Sunday morning we had a nice buck shot in a food plot actually feeding.  We think the first week of December will bring in the second rut.  We are happy with the quality of bucks we are shooting but we would like to see more deer.


----------



## 2000powerstroke (Nov 15, 2011)

im in scotland to thanks for the info


----------



## rance56 (Nov 16, 2011)

15 bucks. just curious on how much land and any antler restrcitions? thanks


----------



## Chadx1981 (Nov 16, 2011)

Sounds 
 like a honey hole


----------



## Buck Seeker (Nov 16, 2011)

We have 2000 acres and we have to have four on one side.  We have sixteen members but only about 10 of them are serious hunters.  We have a couple of members who have not even made it to camp yet.  I was there seven days before I got my buck so its not like we are seeing alot of deer.  We definitely seen a lot less does.  I think we have only shot like three does


----------



## Chadx1981 (Nov 16, 2011)

I hunt in the area buck and know quite a few others who do the same. It sounds like you have a real nice place to go. 15 bucks by golly! U have 16 members and almost all of them have killed a buck or numerous have killed two. That's good odds. Wouldn't mind seeing some pics. I like seeing bucks in the area. We are just outside of Milan.


----------



## sandy1 (Nov 27, 2011)

We hunt Telfair off 149 have seen alot of small bucks. We only shot 1 8 pt so far this year. What happened to the rut this year. We spent 9 days in the woods and didn't see much chasing. Did we miss the rut. Last year we seen a whole lot more activity.


----------



## Chadx1981 (Nov 27, 2011)

Which nine days?


----------



## sandy1 (Nov 28, 2011)

The week of Thanksgiving


----------



## chrisw1073 (Nov 28, 2011)

I hunted Thursday through Sunday on my property and did not see any chasing.  Deer sightings were way down.  The second week of November was our most productive seeing deer, but not much chasing has been seen this year.  Hopefully after the woods calm down from the Thanksgiving crowd the deer will come out of hiding.  Think I will be back up in two weeks to try and catch the second rut.


----------



## sandy1 (Nov 28, 2011)

Last year the rut was in full swing the week of thanksgiving. This year didn't see much. The woods are full of sign but no big bucks seen. Maybe it's the hot weather. It's going to be colder this whole week maybe that will get um going. Will we back this weekend.


----------



## rance56 (Nov 28, 2011)

saw a medium 8 on friday afternoon, and just a couple of does and yearlins the rest of the weekend. very slow. have quite a few friends that hunt the next county over in jeff davis and it was real slow there also. hot weather made it worse


----------



## sandy1 (Nov 28, 2011)

we've been hunting telfair for the past 5 years, Thanksgiving week as always been good. I talked to some of the farmers and they said when the rut is strong they usually see deer crossing the road alot chasing, which they hav'nt seen yet.


----------



## rance56 (Nov 28, 2011)

sandy1, where off of 149 do you hunt. i hunt outside of lumber city, one tract is a few miles from 149 on turnpike creek and tom haley road, and the other a few miles from there right on 149 where little horse creek crossed it.


----------



## Buck Seeker (Nov 28, 2011)

This is only my second year in Telfair county, specifically, Scottland old dirt road and the club members who have been there up to 20 years states year in and year out that the most rut activity is in the two weeks prior to thanksgiving.  I know all of our bucks were shot prior to thanksgiving.  We are not not seeing anything right now.  We are thinking a second rut might take place in the first two weeks of December.  We have several day time pics of bucks last year in the the first two weeks of December.  I'll be there this weekend.  I still need a couple more for the freezer.


----------

